# Baby Tarpon!



## rodeo311 (Dec 19, 2009)

Well throwing a cast net part-time for a living, you catch all kinds of wild and crazy things. When ya pull it in ya just never know what ya might get. One of my spots have blown me away this year! Baby Tarpon! Already have caught 7! from 1.5 to 4.5 inches long. I have caught other tarpon in my net. All were 2 to 4 ft. But never have we caught babies. So glad too see this. Just wanted to pass it on, that they are on their way back!


----------



## kmurf91 (Jun 3, 2011)

thats awesome!! what area are u from?


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

hello out there???? Pics please..thanks


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

where did you catch them in your ncast net? Galveston? freeport? SPI?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That's terrific!!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

i caught 12 in a few cast of the net a few months after IKE. i was like, no, bu yea, they were baby tarpon


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

*Snook*

another good thing to see in a net ;-) Some unknown harbor


----------



## Stradlatter (Dec 13, 2011)

That's very cool.


----------

